

Software Piracy in a Recession  - LBR9
http://dobbscodetalk.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1043&Itemid=85

======
noonespecial
There's a small subset of people who will pirate in hard times as an act of
desperation. These are people who wouldn't otherwise. $300 for office is just
too much right now. I'll buy it _later_ when times are better...

Here's hoping that open source alternatives will be in a position this time
around to be a more morally acceptable 3rd option.

